# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بخصوص مسكن الحضانة

## هيثم الفقى

حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بخصوص مسكن الحضانة

باسم الشعب

المحكمة الدستورية العليا 

بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة فى يوم السبت 7 مايو سنة 1994 الموافق 26 ذو القعدة سنة 1414 هـ 0 

برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتورعوض محمد عوض المر رئيس المحكمة 
وحضور السادة المستشارين : الدكتور/ محمد ابراهيم أبوالعينين ومحمد ولى الدين جلال وفـــاروق عبــد الرحيم غنــيم وعبــد الرحــمن نصــير والدكتور/ عبد المجيد فياض ومحمد على سيف الدين أعضــاء 
وحضور السيد المستشار نجيب جمال الدين علما المفوض 
وحضور السيد رأفت محمد عبد الواحد أمين السـر 

أصدرت الحكم الآتى 
فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 10 لسنة 13 قضائية "دستورية" 
المقامة من الاستاذ / أمين صفوت محمد المحامى 
ضـــــــــــــد
السيد / رئيس مجلس الوزراء 
السيدة / نادية على محمد قبطان 

الإجراءات
بتاريخ 19 يناير سنة 1991 أودع المدعى قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى الماثلة طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية نص المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا المضافة بالقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1985 إلى المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1992 الخاص ببعض احكام الأحوال الشخصية 0 وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرات بدفاعها طلبت فيها أصليا عدم قبول الدعوى واحتياطيا رفضها وقدمت المدعى عليها الثانية مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها وطلب المدعى بصفته وكيلاً فى ادارة أموال شقيقه الغائب - المدعى عليه فى الدعوى الموضوعية - التدخل فى الدعوى الماثلة ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة اصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم 
المحكمة 
بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ، والمداولة حيث إن الوقائع - على مايبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق - تتحصل فى أن المدعى عليها الثانية كانت قد أقامت ضد مطلقها السيد / محمد فتحى محمد على الدعوى رقم 2343 لسنة 1985 شرعى كلى شمال القاهرة بطلب الحكم بأحقيتها - بصفتها حاضنة لابنته منها مروه - فى الاستقلال ومحضونتها بمسكن الزوجية 0وقد قُضى لها بما طلبته ، فاستأنف المحكوم ضده هذا الحكم أمام محكمة إستئناف القاهرة وقيد الإستئناف بجدولها برقم 135 سنة 104 ضائية ثم دفع أمامها بعدم دستورية المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا المضافة الى المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 بالقانون رقم 100 سنة 1985 وإذ قضت محكمة الاستئناف بقبول الاستئناف شكلا، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف ، وبعدم اختصاص محكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية للأحوال الشخصية بنظر الدعوى ، وبإحالتها إلى محكمة الوايلى الجزئية للأحوال الشخصية، فقد قيدت امامها برقم 304 سنة 1989 أحوال شخصية الوايلى ، وأثناء نظرها تدخل فيها شقيق المطلق، ودفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى المطروحة عليها استناداً إلى سابقة الفصل فيها بصدور حكم نهائى ببطلان عقد زواج شقيقه بالمدعية 0 كما دفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لأن المحضونة واحدة بينما يجب لإعمال النص المطعون فيـه ألا يقل عدد المحضونين عن ثلاثة على ما أجمع عليه الفقهاء وبجلسة 7 من نوفمبر سنة 1989 ، دفع المتدخل بعدم دستورية المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا المشار اليها0 وبعد حجز الدعوى الموضوعية للنطق بالحكم قررت محكمة الوايلى الجزئية للأحوال الشخصية إعادتها للمرافعة ليقدم الخصم المتدخل مايفيد الطعن أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم دستورية نص المادة سالفة البيان ، فأقام الدعوى الدستورية الراهنة وحيث إن البين من الأوراق أن المدعى فى الدعوى الدستورية الراهنة - شقيق المُطلق- كان قد تدخل فى الدعوى الموضوعية أمام محكمة الوايلى الجزئية للأحوال الشخصية التى دفع أمامها بعدم دستوريـة نص المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا من المرسوم بقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 التى تقضى بأنه " على الزوج المطلق أن يهيئ لصغاره من مطلقته ولحاضنتهم المسكن المستقل المناسب ، فـإذا لم يفعل خلال مدة العدة ، استمروا فى شغل مسكن الزوجية المؤجر دون المطلق مدة الحضانة ............." وكان المدعى قد قرر فى صحيفة دعواه الدستورية أنه دفع أمام محكمة الموضوع بعدم قبول دعوى الأم الإقامة مع صغيرتها فى عين النزاع تأسيسا على أنها لم تتزوج فيها أو تدخلها على الإطلاق ، وكذلك بعدم قبول دعواها لرفعها على زوجها السابق - شقيقه - وهو غير ذى صفة بعد أن تنازل عن عقد إيجار تلك العين إلى هيئة الاوقاف التى تملكها0 كما قرر فى مذكرته التى قدمها إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا لجلسة 2 إبريل سنة 1994 أن مصلحته الشخصية المباشرة فى الدعوى الدستورية التى اقامها تتمثل فى أنه أقام وابنته فى شقة والده التى تحرر عقد إيجار عنها بعد وفاته باسم شقيقه- الذى كان زوجا للحاضنة - ونص فى بند خاص بالعقد على أنه شامل لورثة المستأجــر الأصلى جميعهم - وهو منهم - وأن إعمال النص المطعون عليه فى حقه لابد أن يؤدى إلى طرده منها وحيث أن المدعى حدد أوجه المخالفة الدستورية قائلا بأن النص المطعون عليه ، فيه تكليف بغير المستطاع فى ظل أزمة إلاسكان الطاحنة ، ويؤدى كذلك إلى شيوع الفاحشة وتدمير المجتمع إلاسلامى بتمكين الزوجات " المطلقات " من الانفراد بشقق مفروشة دون رقيب مما يشجعهن على الرذيلة ويعرض سمعتهن للأقاويل ويؤول إلى تمزيق الروابط الاسرية بطرد الآباء من مساكنهم وحيث إن قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد جرى على أنه لايجوز قبول الدعوى الدستورية إلا بتوافر الشروط اللازمة لاتصالها بها وفقا للأوضاع المنصوص عليها فى قانونها، ويندرج تحتها شرط المصلحة التى حددتها المحكمة الدستورية العليا بأنها المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة التى لايكفى لتحققها أن يكون النص التشريعى المطعون عليه مخالفا للدستور ، بل يجب أن يكون هذا النص - بتطبيقه على المدعى - قد ألحق به ضرراً مباشراً ، وكان قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن مفهوم المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة - وهى شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية - إنما يتحدد على ضوء عنصرين أوليين يحددان معا مضمونها ولايتداخل أحدهما مع الآخر أو يندمج فيه ، وإن كان استقلالهما عن بعضهما البعض لاينفى تكاملهما ، وبدونهما مجتمعين لايجوز لهذه المحكمة أن تباشر رقابتها على دستورية القوانين واللوائح ، أولهما : - أن يقيم المدعى - وفى حدود الصفة التى اختصم بها النص التشريعى المطعون عليه - الدليل على أن ضررا واقعيا - اقتصاديا أو غيره - قد لحق به ، ويجب أن يكون هذا الضرر مباشراً مستقلاً بعناصره ممكنا إدراكه ومواجهته بالترضية القضائية ، وليس ضررا متوهما أو نظريا أو مجهلاً ، بما مؤداه أن الرقابة على الدستورية يجب أن تكون موطئا لمواجهة أضرار واقعية بغية ردها وتصفية آثارها القانونية ، ولايتصور أن تقوم المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة إلا مرتبطة بدفعها

ثانيهما: - أن يكون مرد الأمر فى هذا الضرر إلى النص التشريعى المطعون عليه ، فإذا لم يكن هذا النص قد طبق على المدعى أصلا ، أو كان من غير المخاطبين بأحكامه ، أو كان قد أفاد من مزاياه ، او كان الإخلال بالحقوق التى يدعيها لايعود إليه ، فإن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة تكون منتفية ، ذلك أن إبطال النص التشريعى فى هذه الصور جميعها لن يحقق للمدعى أية فائدة عملية يمكن أن يتغير بها مركزه القانونى بعد الفصل فى الدعوى الدستورية عما كان عليه عند رفعها 0 وحيث إنه متى كان ماتقدم ، وكان شرط المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة - محددا على النحو المتقدم - يتصل بالحق فى رفع الدعوى الدستورية ، ويرتبط بالخصم الذى أثار المسألة الدستورية وليس بهذه المسألة فى ذاتها منظوراً إليها بصفة مجردة ، وكان هذا الشرط يبلور فكرة الخصومة فى الدعوى الدستورية ، مؤكدا التناقض بين مصالح أطرافها وكاشفاً عن ضرورة أن تكون المنفعة التى يقرها القانون هى محصلتها النهائية ، ومنفصلا دوما عن مطابقة النص التشريعى المطعون عليه لأحكام الدستور أو مخالفته لها ، فإن زمام إعمال هذا الشرط يكون بيد المحكمة الدستورية العليا وحدها ، وإليها دون غيرها يعود أمر التحقق من توافره ، وليس لجهة أخرى أن تفرض عليها مفهوما معينا لمضمون هذه المصلحة بعنصريها. وحيث إن ماقرره المدعى من أن شرط المصلحة غير لازم فى الدعوى الدستورية ولادليل عليه من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، مردود بأن هذا الشرط - محددا على ضوء عنصريه اللذين لايقوم إلابهما فى مجال الرقابة القضائية على دستورية النصوص القانونية -من الشروط الجوهرية التى لاتقبل الدعوى الدستورية فى غيبتها ، وهو بعد شرط مندمج فى قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا بما نص عليه فى مادته الثامنة والعشرين من انه "فيما عدا مانص عليه فى هذا الفصل تسرى على قرارات الإحالة والدعاوى والطلبات التى تقدم إلى المحكمة الأحكام المقررة فى قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية بما لايتعارض وطبيعة اختصاص المحكمة والأوضاع المقرر أمامها" متى كان ذلك ، وكان نص المادة الثالثة من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية مؤداه ألا تقبل أية دعوى لايكون لرافعها فيها مصلحة قائمة يقرها القانون او مصلحة محتملة بالشروط التى بينها ، وكان قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد جرى على أن الدستور أفرد هذه المحكمة بتنظيم خاص فى الفصل الخامس من الباب الخامس الخاص بنظام الحكم حين ناط بها - فى المادة 175 - مباشرة الرقابة القضائية على دستورية القوانين واللوائح ، وكذلك ولاية تفسير النصوص التشريعية وذلك كله على الوجه المبين بالقانون ، مستهدفاً بذلك أن يفوض المشرع فى أن يحدد القواعد الموضوعية والإجرائية التى تباشر المحكمة الدستورية العليا من خلالها وعلى ضوئها الرقابة القضائية على دستورية النصوص التشريعية ، وكان قانون هذه المحكمة قد نظم بالمادتين 27 ، 29 منه الطرائق التى لاتقبل الدعوى الدستورية الا بولوجها ، وكان البين من هاتين المادتين ان كلتيهما لاتخولان الاشخاص الإعتبارية أوالأشخاص الطبيعيين الطعن فى النصوص التشريعية بالطريق المباشر، ذلك أن اولاهما تخول المحكمة الدستورية العليا - حين يعرض لها بمناسبة ممارستها لاختصاصها -نص فى قانون أو لائحة يتصل بالنزاع المطروح عليها ، أن تحكم بعدم دستوريته بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات المقررة لتحضبر الدعاوى الدستورية وعملا بثانيتهما يجوز لمحكمة الموضوع أن تحيل من تلقاء نفسها إلى المحكمة الدستوريـة العليا اى نص تشريعى لازم للفصل فى النزاع المعروض عليها إذا تراءى لها مخالفته للدستور ولها كذلك أن ترخص للخصم الذي دفع امامها بعدم دستورية نص تشريعى ، وقدرت الدلائل على جدية دفعه ، أن يقيم دعواه الدستورية خلال أجل لايجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبذلك يكون قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا قد استبعد بدلالة هاتين المادتين الطعون المباشرة التى تقدم إليها من الأشخاص الإعتبارية أو الأشخاص الطبيعيين عن طريق الدعوى الاصلية التى لاتتصل المسألة الدستورية التى تطرحها بأية منازعة موضوعية ، بل تستقل تماما عنها ، مبتغية بذلك إبطال النصوص التشريعية المطعون عليها إبطالا مجرداً استهدافا لمصلحة نظرية صرفة ، وهى مصلحة لايجوز الارتكان إليها لقبول الدعوى الدستورية التى يجب ان تتمثل محصلتها النهائية فى اجتناء منفعة يقرها القانون وحيث إنه متى كان ذلك ، وكان استبعاد الدعوى الاصلية بعدم الدستورية مؤداه أن شرط المصلحة فى الدعوى الدستورية لازال قائما ومتطلبا لقبولها ، وهو بعد شرط لايناقض طبيعة الرقابة القضائية على الدستورية التى تحركها هذه الدعوى ولايتعارض والأوضاع المقررة فى شأنها أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، بل هواكثر مايكون التصاقا بها استصحابا للصلة الحتمية التى تقوم بين الدعويين الموضوعية والدستورية ، وقوامها أن يكون الحكم فى المسألة الدستورية لازما للفصل فى مسألة كلية أو فرعية تدور حولها الخصومة بأكملها أو فى شق منها فى الدعوى الموضوعية، فإذا لم يكن قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى شأن صحة أو بطلان النصوص المطعون عليها بذى أثر على النزاع الموضوعى ، انتفت المصلحة فى الدعوى الدستورية ، وهى مصلحة تتحراها - فى عنصريها - المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى سعيها للتثبت من توافر شروط قبول الدعاوى المطروحة عليها وليس لجهة غيرها أن تنازعها هذا الاختصاص ، أوأن تحل محلها فيه وحيث إن ماقرره المدعى من أن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة لايجوز بحثها إلا أمام محكمة الموضوع وأن قرارها بتوافرها فى شأن الدفع بعدم الدستورية المثار أمامها يقيد المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، مردود بأن لكل من الدعويين الموضوعية والدستورية ذاتيتها ومقوماتها ، ذلك أنهما لاتختلطان ببعضهما ولاتتحدان فى شرائط قبولهما ، بل تستقــل كل منهما عن الأخرى فى موضوعها ، وكذلك فى مضمون الشروط التى يتطلبها القانون لجواز رفعها فالدعوى الدستورية تتوخى الفصل فى التعارض المدعى به بين نص تشريعى وقاعدة فى الدستور ، فى حين تطرح الدعوى الموضوعية - فى صورها الأكثر شيوعا -الحقوق المدعى بها فى نزاع يدور حول إثباتها أو نفيها عند وقوع عدوان عليها ومن المقرر كذلك ان الدعوى الدستورية ينبغى أن تؤكد - بماهية الخصومة التى تتناولها - التعارض بين المصالح المثارة فيها ، بما يعكس حدة التناقض بينها ويبلور من خلال تصادمها ومجابهتها لبعض ، حقيقة المسألة الدستورية التى تدعى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل فيها فكان لازما بالتالى أن يكون للخصم الذى أقامها مصلحة واضحة فى استخلاص الفائدة التى يتوقعها منها باعتبارها الترضية القضائية التى يرد بها عن الحقوق التى يدعيها مضار فعلية أصابتها أو تهددها من جراء إعمال النص التشريعى المطعون عليه وترتيبه لآثار قانونية بالنسبة إليه ، ذلك أن الحقوق الدستورية ليس لها قيمة مجردة فــى ذاتها، ولايتصور أن تعمل فى فراغ ، وأنه أيا كان دورها أو وزنها أو أهميتها فى بناء النظام القانونى للدولة ودعم حرياته المنظمة ، فإن تقريرها تغيا دوما توفير الحماية التى تقتضيها مواجهة الأضرار الناشئة عن الإخلال بها ، يستوى فى ذلك أن تكون هذه الحقوق من طبيعة موضوعية أو إجرائية وحيث إن ماذهب إليه المدعى من أن المحكمة الدستورية العليا لا ولاية لها فى بحث شرط المصلحة ، وإلا كان ذلك تعقيبا من جانبها على قرار محكمة الموضوع بتقدير جدية الدفع بعدم الدستورية ، مردود بأن ولاية محكمة الموضوع تنحصر بالضرورة فى المسائل التى ناطها المشرع بها ولاتمتد إلى مايدخل - بنص الدستور أوالقانون - فى ولاية جهه أخرى وإلا كان ذلك عدوانا عليها وليس من بين المهام التى اختص المشرع بها محكمة الموضوع الفصل فى توافر الشروط التى تطلبها قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا لاتصال الدعوى الدستورية بها وفقا للأوضاع المقررة أمامها ، ذلك أن هذه الأوضاع التى يتصل تطبيقها بالنظام العام انما تتناول التنظيم الإجرائى للخصومة التى تطرح عليها ، وهى بذلك ترتبط بشرائط قبولها ومن بينها المصلحة فى الدعوى الدستورية ، ومناطها أن يكون الفصل فى المسألة الدستورية لازما للفصل فى الطلب الموضوعى المرتبط بها ولا كذلك تقدير محكمة الموضوع جدية الدفع بعدم الدستورية المثار أمامها ، إذ لاتتعلق هذه الجدية بالشروط التى يتطلبها المشرع لانعقاد الخصومة ، ولكنها تتصل بالدلائل التى تقوم معها شبهة قوية على مخالفة النص التشريعى المطعون عليه للدستور ، وهى شبهة يتعين أن تتحراها المحكمة الدستورية العليا لتقرير صحتها أو فسادها كذلك فإن قضاء محكمة الموضوع وقف الدعوى الموضوعية بعد الترخيص لمن أثار الدفع أمامها برفع دعواه الدستورية ، لايعد فصلا فى شرائط قبولها ، بل هو إرجاء للفصل فى النزاع الموضوعى إلى أن تقول المحكمة الدستورية العليا كلمتها فى المطاعن الموجهة إلى النص التشريعى المدعى مخالفته للدستور وإذ تتربص محكمة الموضوع قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا على هذا النحو ، فذلك لتباشر ولايتها بعد صدوره بإعمال اثره فى النزاع الموضوعى المعروض عليها وحيث إنه متى كان ذلك ، وكان مطلق الحاضنة بعد أن دفع أمام محكمة الموضوع بعدم دستورية نص المادة 18 مكرراً ثالثا المشار إليها وصرحت له بالطعن عليه ، لم يقم دعواه الدستورية امام المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، واعتبر هذا الدفع بالتالى كأن لم يكن عملاً بنص البند ( ب ) من المادة 29 من قانون هذه المحكمة الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1979 ، وكان المدعى فى الدعوى الدستورية الراهنة لايحل محل المطلق فى اقامتها ولايعد نائبا عنه فى مباشرتها ، بل رفعها بصفته الشخصية ، فإن مصلحته هو فيها تتحدد على ضوء ارتباطها بالمصلحة القائمة فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، وذلك بأن يكون الحكم الصادر فى المسألة الدستورية مؤثراً فى النزاع الموضوعى المرتبط بها ، فإذا لم يكن لهذا الحكم من صلة بذلك النزاع ، غدت الدعوى الدستورية غير مقبولة وحيث إنه متى كان ماتقدم ، وكان المدعى قد قرر ان عقد إيجار عين النزاع - الذى تنازل عنه اخوه للجهه التى تملكها -قد امتد إليه ، وأنه وابنته اقاما فى هذه العين ولازال شاغلين لها وأن مطلقة أخيه لم تتزوج فيها او تدخلها مطلقا ، مؤداه أن الأمر لايعدو أحد فرضين أولهما : ان عين النزاع لم تشغلها مطلقة أخيه أثناء قيام علاقة الزوجية وأن أخرين " من دونها " قد استقلوا بها ، وعندئذ لاتعامل هذه العين بوصفها مسكنا للزوجيــــــة وليس للمطلقة أو محضونتها بالتالى ، من سبيل إليها ، ولا حق لها فى الاقامة فيها ، ذلك ان النص المطعون عليه لايخولها أكثر من الاستمرار فى شغل العين التى سبق اتخاذها مسكنا حال قيام الزوجية فاذا لم تكن كذلك ، فإن يدها على هذه العين تكون غاصبة متعينا رفعها ، ثانيهما: أن أخرين من دونها لاينفردون بعين النزاع ولكنهم يشاركونها فيها من خلال انتفاعهم ببعض اجزائها وليس للحاضنة بالتالى أن تستقل بها منحية حقوق الأخرين على منفعتها ذلك أن النص المطعون عليه لايخول الحاضنة - اذا لم يوفر الزوج مسكنا مناسبا - سوى الاستمرار هى ومحضونتها "دون المطلق " فى شغل مسكن الزوجية ، بما مؤداه انه إذا شاركها آخرون فى الانتفاع بالعين ، فإن حقهم على اجزائها التى لم يشملها مسكن الزوجية يظل قائما ، وليس لأحد أن يحول دون إقامتهم فيها 0 متى كان ذلك كذلك ، فإن المركز القانونى للمدعى - فى أى من الفرضين السابقين - لن يتغير بعد الفصل فى الدعوى الدستورية عما كان عليه عند رفعها ، ومن ثم تكون مصلحته فيها منتفية ، يؤيد ذلك أن النص المطعون عليه لايعرض إلا للعلاقة بين الزوج المطلق ولصغاره من مطلقته وحاضنتهم ، وهى علاقة غايتها - وعلى ماجاء بالنص - تمكينهم دون المطلق من الاستمرارفى شغل مسكن الزوجية المؤجر خلال مدة الحضانة إذا لم يوفر لهم - إبان فترة العدة - مسكنا مناسبا مستقلا ، ولاشأن لها بالتالى بعين لم تتخذ على الإطلاق مسكنا للزوجية أو بعين لآخرين على منفعتها حقوقا لانزاع فيها وحيث إن المحكمة تٌعرض عما قدمه المدعى ــ بغير الطرق المقررة قانونا ــ مما لايتصل بمقطع النزاع فى الدعوى الماثلة 
فلهذه الأسباب 
حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى ، وبمصادرة الكفالة ، وألزمت المدعى المصروفات ومبلغ مائة جنيه مقابل اتعاب المحاماة 
أمين الســــــر رئيس المحكمة

----------

